# Newbie



## r3rjr

Hello all!

My wife and I just bought our 1st camper. A 2009 17' Palomino Stampede Hybrid. As the summer is ending, I will be heading back to teaching here in Ohio, not much warm weather left to enjoy our new purchase. Going to try some weekend getaways. We are really looking forward to a week back at Disneyworld, this time at the campground.


I have two daughters 6 & 8 who had the greatest time exploring all the campers on the sales lot. Had a fun time. Being careful about our Kia's pulling limit. 

Have a good day.


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome aboard :welcome:

When you go to Disney, do no more than 2 days in a row in the parks. The CG has many activities to help you relax and get geared up again.


----------



## heruide

R3rjr

:welcome:to the forum and that hybrid looks very nice.

I live in Cincinnati. Where in Ohio do you live?

Ruide


----------



## r3rjr

Heruide - Thank you. We are right near Akron. Don't get to Cin., but have relatives in Huber Heights there near Dayton.


----------



## l2l

Welcome aboard, nice trailer..

I used to do some work near Cleveland, I love Ohio in fact we hope to camp there next year :thumbup1:


----------



## antigua

Welcome to the forum. Nice trailer. I have a hybrid myself. I love it.


----------



## heruide

r3rjr said:


> Heruide - Thank you. We are right near Akron. Don't get to Cin., but have relatives in Huber Heights there near Dayton.


Thanks for the response and you take care of yourself.

Ruide


----------



## sharonk868

l2l said:


> Welcome aboard, nice trailer..
> 
> I used to do some work near Cleveland, I love Ohio in fact we hope to camp there next year :thumbup1:




Hi, I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!

__________________


----------



## happiestcamper

Of course newbies are welcome :thumbup1:

Your advertising isn't, though


----------



## l2l

sharonk868 said:


> Hi, I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!
> 
> __________________


Of course we welcome newbies, welcme aboard :10220: :thumbup1:


----------

